# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Help with Quote

## sheela

Hello,   
I am new to this forum. I would like to get expert opinion from you guys.  I bought old 2 bedrooms house at gold coast and want to convert garage into two beds and upgrade bathroom.  
Please see below works needs to carry to convert into 4 bedrooms.  
GARAGE :  
1. raise floor level to lounge room floor approx. 500mm  
2. Divide room into two bedrooms  
3. Cut bricks, fit new window to side wall  
4. Remove Garage Door & fit sliding door  
5. Remove brick work above garage door  
6. Make step from sliding door  
7. Frame up around brick walls and gybrock walls and ceiling  
8. Cut in and supply 2 doors and jambs from bedrooms to lounge  
9. Paint all new work      
BATHROOM:  
1. Remove all existing fixtures eg: toilet,screens,basins  
2. Remove linings from walls  
3. Jack hammer up floor for waste for vanity  
4. Supply plumbing for vanity  
5. Cut in sliding door to bathroom  
6. Move hot water to outside of house and remove cupboard  
7. Build walls to Laundry  
8. Reline bathroom and water proof  
9. Tile walls & floor to shower   
10.New toilet, vanity, shower screen, tap ware & shower head and accessories  
11.Paint all new work  
Can you please tell me how much estimated cost will be to do this work?  
Should I hire a builder or individual contractor to do this? 
Thank you very much.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:  
Is this a joke?

----------


## Uncle Bob

It's pretty difficult to tell unsighted.
You best bet is to get quotes for the work from contractors who can manage the lot. Before signing anything, ask for references also.

----------


## r3nov8or

$213,582.50

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> $213,582.50

----------


## Marc

There is more to a quote than a list of tasks to do.
There are no set prices for any of the to do in your list either, so impossible to even give an approximation with a + or - $50,000 error.  
if you hire individual trade, you will need to be the owner builder. Get a license and know what you are doing. 
A builder will have to make a profit above his tradies so overall will cost more but you have a recourse if things go wrong, in theory anyway. 
Get a few quotes and ask for reference.

----------


## r3nov8or

> $213,582.50

  +/- $50,000

----------


## Marc

> +/- $50,000

  You must have a crystal ball ...  :Smilie:

----------


## joynz

Hi Sheela 
Don't forget to ensure you get a building permit for the garage conversion or your money could go to waste.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Without being a builder or tradie, or seeing any real plans, or having much idea what things really cost becuase I do most of it myself I'd say $50k. 
there are some silly answers above becuase, despite being a fairly good list of jobs, there isnt enough detail to really work anything out accurately.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Without being a builder or tradie, or seeing any real plans, or having much idea what things really cost becuase I do most of it myself I'd say $50k.

   :Rofl5:         

> there are some silly answers above becuase, despite being a fairly good list of jobs, there isnt enough detail to really work anything out accurately.

  There's no detail and all very vague.       
Ok, I'm not a builder either but I'll have a crack.   
GARAGE :  
1. raise floor level to lounge room floor approx. 500mm  
What kind of floor?
Timber, carpet, lino, tiles....?   
2. Divide room into two bedrooms 
What kind of walls?    
3. Cut bricks, fit new window to side wall 
What type and size window?   
4. Remove Garage Door & fit sliding door 
What kind and size of sliding door?     
5. Remove brick work above garage door 
And replace with what?    
6. Make step from sliding door 
Huh?    
7. Frame up around brick walls and gybrock walls and ceiling 
Area size?     
8. Cut in and supply 2 doors and jambs from bedrooms to lounge 
What kind of doors?
Cut in to what?    
9. Paint all new work  
Again...area size?    
BATHROOM:  
.....as for the bathroom, you can spend as much as you want really......    :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Hit and run guys. Don't waste your time.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Don't waste your time.

  
Isn't that what this forum is for?

----------


## ringtail

> Isn't that what this forum is for?

  Yep, I guess so. Carry on.  :Biggrin:

----------


## sheela

Thank you very much Marc and everyone for your valuable feedback.

----------


## Marc

Sorry couldn't help much. Estimates aren't worth much anyway.The devil is in the detail.
Draw some plans and post them and we may be able to venture an opinion on what it should all cost. Prices vary according to location too, you are in the Gold Coast? Things are pretty busy around there I am told.

----------


## sheela

Yes, I am in the Gold coast

----------


## sheela

Will do Joynz  :Smilie:  
Thank you very much.

----------

